# ¡órale!



## Bambino

Hola amigas y amigos, dime por favor, ¿qué es el significado de la palabra órale?  Me parece es como "oye" , pero no puedo encontrar en el diccionario.  Además, ¿sabes la raíz?  No es orar, ¿verdad?  Por favor, _break it down for me_  .  Gracias.

Bambino


----------



## Artrella

Bambino said:
			
		

> Hola amigas y amigos, dime por favor, ¿qué es el significado de la palabra órale?  Me parece es como "oye" , pero no puedo encontrar en el diccionario.  Además, ¿sabes la raíz?  No es orar, ¿verdad?  Por favor, _break it down for me_  .  Gracias.
> 
> Bambino



Ciao Bambino!

Ora! = ahora. “¡Ora quién sabe dónde están los cuates”. 

Órale! = expresión afirmativa, eso es!, claro! “¡Órale, vamos al cine”


----------



## Bambino

Gracias Artrella, y qué significa la "le" en esta palabra?  En inglés órale sería "now that's it!" ??  Qué piensas?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

*"Órale" *in méxico is used as admiration...
For example: "Órale, ya viste eso?" ("Órale, you saw that!?")
It's also applied as _"hurry":_ "Órale! q no tengo todo el día!" ("Órale, I don't have all day!")

Here on "The Simpsons" Bart uses it a lot..


----------



## Bambino

Gracis ~PiCHi~.  What do you think of "hey!" as a translation?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Bambino said:
			
		

> Gracis ~PiCHi~. What do you think of "hey!" as a translation?


 
Could be... also "wow"... depending on the context...


----------



## Artrella

Bambino said:
			
		

> Gracis ~PiCHi~.  What do you think of "hey!" as a translation?





I agree with Pichi, when talking to a Mexican friend, I told him some good news and he said surprised in a positive way "Órale!"  like "Wow, great!"


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

          I remember watching a show on TV about the chicano culture and supposedly "orale" is Spanglish for "all right."

It could also be used to show agreement like (sale, va, esta bien),

"Entonces te espero afuera de la tienda."

"Orale, ahi te veo."

Edher


----------



## funnydeal

I agree with all the replies

In México it has diferent uses, it depends on the context and on how it is stressed

The translations could be

¿Vamos al cine?
Órale, nos vemos a las seis  =  "okay"

¿Ya viste ese coche?
Órale, está súper  =  "wow"

¿Ya es hora de irnos?
Sí, órale o se llegaremos tarde  = "hurry"


I can't find a situation where I could translate it as "hey"


----------



## Forgotten

Yep...Orale en Mexico es mas como de admiracion, es como una manera de decir que bien!, super, "slang" que buena onda", me gusta, se ve "padre", que atrevido! que increible, wow...


----------



## Edwin

Bambino said:
			
		

> Hola amigas y amigos, dime por favor, ¿qué es el significado de la palabra órale?  Me parece es como "oye" , pero no puedo encontrar en el diccionario.  Además, ¿sabes la raíz?  No es orar, ¿verdad?  Por favor, _break it down for me_  .  Gracias.
> 
> Bambino



¿Se dice mucho el *órale*  fuera del México?


----------



## el_novato

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> I remember watching a show on TV about the chicano culture and supposedly "orale" is Spanglish  for "all right." ...



Orale ................


----------



## Javier-Vega

I don't know what are the roots of the expression "orale" (I very much doubt it's "spanglish", it's a very old expression). But it is very curious that love we mexicans have for the termination "le":

Orale, andale, hijole, ejele, quihubole, ecole, epale, ujule, uchale (or "uchala"), etc.

I would add that "orale pues" can mean either "OK, I agree" or a more sarchastic "yeah, right, whatever". 
Sometimes (on rare ocasions) "orale, orale" can also mean "be careful" or "don't mess with me"

The meaning is always identified by the tone of voice.


----------



## jmx

> I don't know what are the roots of the expression "orale" (I very much doubt it's "spanglish", it's a very old expression). But it is very curious that love we mexicans have for the termination "le":
> 
> Orale, andale, hijole, ejele, quihubole, ecole, epale, ujule, uchale (or "uchala"), etc.


Desde luego en España no se usa ninguna de estas expresiones. Sospecho que son exclusivamente mexicanas.


----------



## Tetabiakti

I'm not very familiar with Spanish slang expressions and 'orale' has always intrigued me because it keeps showing up in texts related to Chicano culture. This is what I found in *El diccionario breve de mexicanismos:*

*ora. *(De _ahora.)_ adv. Ahora. || *¡órale! *(De _ahora _+ _-le.)_ interj. que exhorta al trabajo, a la actividad, a animarse. || *¡órale, pues! *1. interj. que exhorta al trabajo, a la actividad, a animarse. || 2. interj. de protesta.* | *

(I'm not allowed to post URLS to other sites yet because I haven't made 30 posts or more, but it's easy to find _*El diccionario breve de mexicanismos*_ using Google).


----------



## lapachis8

I´ve noticed that a couple of posts say "órale" is a Spanglish word, but it really isn´t. It permeated the Mexican-American culture, but is completely Mexican.
In a post long ago, i commented on a Beck album called, "Odelay!". Beck grew up surrounded by me xican immigrants children, so he came up with this word and never occurred to him to inquire the actual spelling of órale.
cheers.


----------



## Kansas Girl

My fiancé is from Mexico and whenever he is trying to get off of the phone he always says "órale, pues, bye"  Does this mean he is saying, "well, alright then, bye" that we say in the US when we are trying to hang up?  Does this mean that he is trying to leave a conversation that doesn´t want to end?  Or is it a general "goodbye" that everyone in Mexico uses?  I had never heard of it before I met him. Thanks!


----------



## suso26

Orale! apúrate.
Orale, vamos al cine.
Orale! que feo estuvo el accidente.
Orale que buena exposicion.
Orale que hermoso cuerpo tiene ahora!... Etc etc


----------



## Cereth

hello kansas girl! órale pues bye, is a general way to say good bye and we use it when we know we will see or talk to that person again soon


----------



## Kansas Girl

Cereth said:
			
		

> hello kansas girl! órale pues bye, is a general way to say good bye and we use it when we know we will see or talk to that person again soon


 

Perfect! he doesn´t speak much English so sometimes when he tries to explain things to me I still need an explanation in English.  Thanks!


----------



## abrahamisc

Hola.


			
				Kansas Girl said:
			
		

> My fiancé is from Mexico and whenever he is trying to get off of the phone he always says *"órale, pues, bye"*  Does this mean he is saying, "well, alright then, bye"that we say in the US when we are trying to hang up?  Maybe Does this mean that he is trying to leave a conversation that doesn´t want to end?  Or is it a general "goodbye" that everyone in Mexico uses? Not everyone. I had never heard of it before I met him. Thanks!





			
				Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> The meaning is always identified by the tone of voice.


"Órale, pues" is one thing, it does not mean he want to leave the conversation, but he immediately said  bye, and that mean he is finishing the convesation.
If I want to hang up, I would say something like "*bueeeno* ...". And everybody (friends and family) nows I wants to finish the convesation.

Saludos.


----------



## gramatica

Tambien significa "adelante/go ahead?"

Gracias


----------



## bobecito

Bambino said:


> Hola amigas y amigos, dime por favor, ¿qué es el significado de la palabra órale? Me parece es como "oye" , pero no puedo encontrar en el diccionario. Además, ¿sabes la raíz? No es orar, ¿verdad? Por favor, _break it down for me_  . Gracias.
> 
> Bambino


 
means the same as "andale" / "sale" + creo que su origen si es del verbo "orar" : ?!pray to him!"?

P.D. : how do you do the upside down '?' on the keyboard.


----------



## Barrister_B

Another use of "órale" occurs when you say something that someone else agrees with.  When you have finished they might say "órale" meaning something along the lines of "right!"  

Also, Imagine you are practicing your Spanish with native Spanish speakers, and you ask them "Que significa ______?"  Then, they explain to you in Spanish what that word means.  To make sure you understand the word, you repeat it to them in a sentence or give an example.  If you get it right, you might hear them say "órale."  In this sense, it means something along the lines of "right", "there you go", or "you got it."

I hope this helps.


----------



## Naufragadf

Yes, in the case you are citing it does mean: Well, alright then or, even better, "Ok."  
Though it means many different things in other contexts.


----------



## brods

Edwin said:


> ¿Se dice mucho el *órale*  fuera del México?



Just to throw in another meaning, in Guatemala people say "órale" to mean something like "see you later" or "catch ya later". It's mostly used as slang amongst guys but it's well understood and very common. The Mexican meaning of the word (like "alright") is understood because of all the Mexican TV they get there, but it's not used like this in real life...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

brods said:


> Just to throw in another meaning, in Guatemala people say "órale" to mean something like "see you later" or "catch ya later". It's mostly used as slang amongst guys but it's well understood and very common. The Mexican meaning of the word (like "alright") is understood because of all the Mexican TV they get there, but it's not used like this in real life...


To use it as the Mexicans do we add "pues" after:

¡Órale pues! ¡Vamos!

Take care.


----------



## Mrs. D.

I would propose "alright" as an English equivalent.  It is also versatile in that it can mean ok, wow, hey, etc. depending on the tone and the context.


----------



## redes.hoy39

Es como decir camina-le, corre-le... duerme-te, ahora-le... en la última el "ahora" se usa muchas veces así, "ora" por abreviar.. y entonces sería "ahora-le" = "ora-le", algo así como "ahora fue!!", "ahora es", "ahora haz", algo así.


----------



## Kotuku33

I wonder if this expression might sometime mean something like "jeez."


----------



## Nora Edith

bobecito said:


> P.D. : how do you do the upside down '?' on the keyboard.



You mean ¿
Well, my keyboard already has it, but you can try Windows Character map  or  [Alt] + 168


----------

